# C.N.R. #5020 Pacific Now In Alberta!



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

To be restored; just a few miles from where I live! It's going to take 4 years and $1,000,000.00.....

https://globalnews.ca/news/5083166/steam-locomotive-alberta-st-albert-aspen-crossing/


----------

